# VK New Arrivals 09 Dec 2015



## Gizmo (9/12/15)

Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Black & White R999
Triton V2 Clapton Coils
Arctic Turbo Rebuildable Deck (Astounding)
Arctic Turbo Replacement Coils
Samsung 25R 2500MAH

RESTOCKS:
OCC Coils 0.5 & 1.2
iStick 60W
iJust Battery
TFV4 in Black & Stainless
iJust 2 Tanks
Subox Mini Black
Subtank Nano

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> Wismec Reuleaux RX200 Black & White R999
> Triton V2 Clapton Coils
> Arctic Turbo Rebuildable Deck (Astounding)
> Arctic Turbo Replacement Coils
> ...


Man are you in contact with the owner of Vape King?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

I found the owner, just waiting on a reply!


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

What's funny is gizmo a woman?


----------



## Andre (13/12/15)

4RML said:


> What's funny is gizmo a woman?


Sometimes, but he is the owner of VapeKing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

Okay I see , I got the 25 year old woman as the owner talk about being confused!


----------



## blujeenz (13/12/15)

4RML said:


> Okay I see , I got the 25 year old woman as the owner talk about being confused!



Not to worry, these finer details sort themselves out after you have +/- 200 posts. 

Allow me to draw your attention to a recent post on the Vape King vendor page...
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-king-meet-our-team.t17273/


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

4RML said:


> Okay I see , I got the 25 year old woman as the owner talk about being confused!


hehe, yeah, the woman is almost always the "real" owner, at least that's what they like to believe


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

Chaps how am I going to get hold of one of these peeps they are all of line I am needing to ask they hold me a dna200


----------



## BumbleBee (13/12/15)

4RML said:


> Chaps how am I going to get hold of one of these peeps they are all of line I am needing to ask they hold me a dna200


It's 22:15 on a Sunday night


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

True but no rest for the wicked !


----------



## 4RML (13/12/15)

Truth delivers us from evil so I guess I give it some rest till the mornin!


----------

